# Smoked Pork Neck Bones-n-Beans



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2018)

*Smoked Pork Neck Bones-n-Beans*

2# of Pork Neck Bones, with lots of meat on them
Four 15oz cans of favorite beans
2-4 Sweet Vidalia Onions, chopped

Smoke neck bones at 250'F over Mesquite, letting the beans catch all the drippings
After about four hours I put the neck bones into the beans for the rest of the cook

I left these under a batch of smoked spatchcocked chickens to catch all their drippings too... Pork-n-Chicken  =  Yummy!














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 11, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 19, 2018)

WOW.  That looks so good.  Pull the meat and mix in??   How you serving this?


----------



## oddegan (Jul 19, 2018)

Those look fantastic! Going to try that. I love using less than cuts and making magic.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2018)

c farmer said:


> WOW.  That looks so good.  Pull the meat and mix in??   How you serving this?


Thanks Adam.
By the time I finally pull them outta the smoker, the meat falls off the bones as I stir the beans before serving.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Those look fantastic! Going to try that. I love using less than cuts and making magic.


Thanks Jared.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 19, 2018)

Pork neck? They do have necks... so it makes sense but, you know, I can't recall ever seeing one for sale. Looks good though!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice!
In the Dallas area it seems the last 2 weeks the groceries stores (Albersons, Tom Thumb, and Kroger) have had pork neck bones on sale for $0.99 a pound.  I think they would be awesome for salting like crazy, smoking, and then making a pot of beans with them :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 20, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Nice!
> I think they would be awesome for salting like crazy, smoking, and then making a pot of beans with them :)


I dont think so, I know so.;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh my God!!
That looks absolutely delicious!
I could eat those beans every day!!
Al


----------

